# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Physical Vs Verbal Aggression?

## Proper

Would you rather be fisticuffing or pissing someone off mentally? I know both would be ideal but for some people, one is decided before the other.

I mean i'm all for physical aggression but in the real world under all the laws, its not the best of choice to resort to. But in a way, it also feels like to resort to being a smart mouth makes someone look like a little bitch for being afraid o throw a punch.

So whats the dealios?

----------


## BigThinker

> Would you rather be fisticuffing or pissing someone off mentally? I know both would be ideal but for some people, one is decided before the other.
> 
> I mean i'm all for physical aggression but in the real world under all the laws, its not the best of choice to resort to. But in a way, it also feels like to resort to being a smart mouth makes someone look like a little bitch for being afraid o throw a punch.
> 
> So whats the dealios?


 Verbal obviously.  

Of course I'm biased because I'm relatively skinny and only been in 2 fights in my life.

Regardless, if you can keep yourself from getting too hot headed and have the ability to employ quick wit and banter, you'll be set.  Nothing can defuse a meathead faster than a crowd of people laughing at him getting told.  Just don't come off as an unprovoked prick.

I had a buddy who was the king of this, but he caught a lot of fists in the process too.  You just have to not be the initiator and all ends well.  Act within the law. 

 Also the venue matters.  At a house party you're going to get cracked and he'll bail.  At a bar he'll get neutralized if he goes silver back.

Wow I had more to say than I thought I would on this topic.

----------


## Aames

It depends on the situation and the target in question. Some people are too stupid to realize or even care that they are being intellectually bested. These individuals usually respond better to a slap upside the head, nomsayin?

----------


## BigThinker

> Some people are too stupid to realize or even care that they are being intellectually bested. These individuals usually respond better to a slap upside the head, nomsayin?


 Right.  More often than not, those dudes are the ones that have 6 inches and 70 pounds on you though.

It's only half about intellectually besting them and them comprehending what you're saying.  Regardless if they're smart enough to understand what you're saying, they'll most likely be able to tell when people are laughing at them.  That's actually when you're most likely to have a dude make it physical -- out of frustration.

----------


## Proper

Its not hard to figure out whether someone is making fun of you or not. You can usually tell by their voice, their body language, and their expressions. But lets say you understood everyone that took a shot at you verbally... you wanna actually verbally assault them back, whether it be a smartmouthed way or profanity, or you wanna sock em in the face and laugh at them while they are crying on the floor?

I'm talking about the person full out directly telling you that you suck at something. I'm talking about them dissing you, challenging your every move, being a little ****er.

I mean, yeah, I verbally assault people all the time but everyone always thinks i'm joking in a mean way (or maybe that's what I'd like to think lol) and in the back of my mind i'm laughing that I can get away with the shit I say but if I were to make it a point to directly diss them, that'd be different.

----------

